# Pamācības >  Simulācijas programmas

## ezis666

Kādas programmsa lietojat, lai simulētu shēmas, vēlams arī iespējas eksportēt uz kādu PCB izgatavošanas softu

----------


## ansius

CircuitMaker2000 (simulācijai tas lieto XSpice, kas nav visai izdevīgi jo man modeļu)), viņam ir arī pcb programma līdzi. ir jaunais Altium Designer, bet neesmu ieprovējis.

----------


## Andrejs

Proteus no http://www.labcenter.co.uk/index.cfm
var i simulēt (ari pročus), i shēmas zīmēt, i pcb taisīt.  Lietoju un patīk  ::

----------


## Obsis

LT Spice (plaša profila)
RF Sim (SAF RF)
OrCAD (noteikti iečeko)
Eagle PC board (platēm)

----------


## Didzis

Neviena simulacija sprograma nespēj aizstāt darbu ar lodāmuru un mērinstrumentiem. Analogajā tehnika jau nu noteikti.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es pedejaja laika lietoju javas appletu no www.falstad.com
Kaut gan samera prasts ljoti neerts, bet toties vienkarsh un nekas nav jainstale.
Beefs

----------


## Slowmo

> Neviena simulacija sprograma nespēj aizstāt darbu ar lodāmuru un mērinstrumentiem. Analogajā tehnika jau nu noteikti.


 Toties digitālajā gan var ļoti labi nosimulēt un nodebugot shēmu, jo tur ar pāris peles klikšķiem var pamainīt komponentes, izraisīt kādus nestandarta gadījumus, nenodedzinot neko u.t.t.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Neviena simulacija sprograma nespēj aizstāt darbu ar lodāmuru un mērinstrumentiem. Analogajā tehnika jau nu noteikti.""
Tieši analogajā tehnikā, ja vien netaisies izgatavot sen atstrādātus un nodrāztus risinājumus, modelēšana ir VISVAIRĀK vajadzīga. Ar lodāmura metodi, pirmkārt, pieņemot ka Tev nāksies atstrādāt 100 shēmas versijas (kas vēl ir iespējams 10 reizes par maz) - tad šāda viena maza pavisam neliela mezgla izsrtāde Tev aizņems aptuveni 3 mēnešus ja ne vairāk. Ar modelēšanas programmu - 1 dienu. Salodēt jau tikuntā nāksies  :: ) - bet tikai tagad tev bērnudārza slimības nāks ārā nevis dučiem, viena otrai pārklājoties, bet viena, divas vai neviena. 
Bet nebēdā, pastrādāsi pāris gadiņus pie reāli jaunām lietām, un tad sapratīsi, ka vajag. Un ja nesapratīsi, nebēdā, priekšnieks Tevi sen jau būs atlaidis. Za bezrezuļtatnosķ.

----------

